# Things you shouldn't eat......



## keltin (Jul 25, 2007)

Amazing what people come up with and eat.

There is the Luther Burger.



And of course the Hamdog, and here are details on making your own Hamdog. 








Just looking at those will make your cholesterol skyrocket!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 25, 2007)

And people actually wonder why the obsesity level in our country is so high...


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 25, 2007)

It just isn't fair that FAT TASTES SO GOOD.

gimme a couple hamdogs to go please.


----------



## redkitty (Jul 25, 2007)

I feel ill.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 25, 2007)

Read this:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/the-most-fattening-samich-contest-34091.html


----------



## keltin (Jul 25, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Read this:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/the-most-fattening-samich-contest-34091.html


 
Ouch! I think this Bacon Cheese Baconburger belongs in that thread!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 25, 2007)

LOL - the Dawn is classic!


----------



## *amy* (Jul 25, 2007)

And, if you are still hungry...

The biggest hamburger in the world!


----------



## keltin (Jul 25, 2007)

*amy* said:
			
		

> And, if you are still hungry...
> 
> The biggest hamburger in the world!


 
OMG! 100 pounds?!?!?

But you know.......I’d take a bite (or more) of that!


----------



## *amy* (Jul 25, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> OMG! 100 pounds?!?!?
> 
> But you know.......I’d take a bite (or more) of that!


 
Leave some room for dessert.  

101 Frightening Ice Cream Flavors From Around The World

I'll have the chunky bacon, or chicken fried steak, or natural Viagra.  How 'bout you?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 25, 2007)

"How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?!"


----------



## keltin (Jul 25, 2007)

*amy* said:
			
		

> Leave some room for dessert.
> 
> 101 Frightening Ice Cream Flavors From Around The World
> 
> I'll have the chunky bacon, or chicken fried steak, or natural Viagra. How 'bout you?


 
Sign me up for a huge helping of #17 - Raw Horseflesh Ice Cream. YUMMY! 

I just wonder how people know if they're getting the real thing....does it really taste like raw horse flesh???? This could be a scam!


----------



## PytnPlace (Jul 25, 2007)

I feel heartburn coming on just looking at that!


----------



## *amy* (Jul 25, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> "How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?!"


 
Hee-hee.  Ya mean Ice cream.  

Okay, okay.  But we need fruit and veggies too. 

PingMag - The Tokyo-based magazine about “Design and Making Things” » Archive » Funny Shaped Japanese Watermelons


----------



## *amy* (Jul 25, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> Sign me up for a huge helping of #17 - Raw Horseflesh Ice Cream. YUMMY!
> 
> Mmmmm.
> 
> I just wonder how people know if they're getting the real thing....does it really taste like raw horse flesh???? This could be scam!


 
If you start craving hay and break into a gallop, it's the real deal


----------



## keltin (Jul 25, 2007)

With all this yummy food discovered in this thread, we’ll need something to wash it down with. I think I’ll go with the Antacid Flavored Soda! Hits the spot.


----------



## keltin (Jul 25, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> "How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?!"


 
I'm inspired!

We don’t need no indigestion
We don’t need no pain below
No running dashes to the bathroom
Eaters leave pork fat alone.
Hey! Eaters! Leave that fat alone!
All in all it’s just raising your cholesterol.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 25, 2007)

LOL....good one.


----------



## Jellybean (Jul 26, 2007)

That's all I have to say..............


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 26, 2007)

ill admit id try the hamdog, but it would be for the sheer fact to say i attempted to eat one.

but as for what you should not eat, kettle chips (chips in general) and anything with dozens of grams sugar or high fructose corn syrup.


----------

